# "Last Ship" TV Series - Season 5 Premiere >>> Tonite



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

the last season of The Last Ship premieres tonite at 8PM (CST) on the TNT channel - re-run follows immediately ....

*Three years after overcoming the global famine, the U.S. Navy prepares to unveil its first fully functional fleet since the Red Flu pandemic, but a new type of threat may mean the next world war.*


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

Started watching this series before we cut the cable. I’d like to see the rest of it but am waiting for the completed series to be released on dvd.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

MikeTango said:


> Started watching this series before we cut the cable. I'd like to see the rest of it but am waiting for the completed series to be released on dvd.


Same here, it is on Hulu for free, but I haven't picked it back up yet.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Lunatic Wrench said:


> Same here, it is on Hulu for free, but I haven't picked it back up yet.


This is not meant with any disrespect I just chuckled a bunch at your post since Hulu itself isn't free.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

stowlin said:


> This is not meant with any disrespect I just chuckled a bunch at your post since Hulu itself isn't free.


True, but it's $1.99 on Amazon, which isn't free either.

But feel free to chuckle, I'm used to it :tango_face_smile:


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

Lunatic Wrench said:


> True, but it's $1.99 on Amazon, which isn't free either.


But amazon prime is $119 on top of the $1.99 so hulu is probably the better deal. Can you purchase amazon video separately from prime? Not that I would, we don't have internet way out here in the boonies...

In addition to cutting the cable we terminated amazon prime. I would rather pay slightly more and purchase factory direct. Amazon's crappy packaging resulted in many Destroyed On Arrival orders and two day shipping always ended up being three, four or five days. So far our factory direct orders come well packaged and arrive expeditiously!

Then there's the whole amazon app and your phone listening to EVERYTHING it can hear. If I do go to amazon to have a look it's via web browser now. We ditched amazon's app and everything google. We haven't experienced the creepy coincidental advertising since!


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

I'm sure you can rent shows from Amazon w/o having prime. There are plenty of other internet view options though suchs as Vudu, Popcornflix, Fandango, Tubi that you kind find all kinds of movie and shows on for free or rental, in fact now that I think about it Redbox recently started offering streaming.

We've been prime member sense probably our 2nd year with Amazon, 12-14 years now. We buy plenty thru them so the prime fee pays for itself, and haven't had to many shipping issues, maybe that just because Bezos doesn't want me driving down around the lake and knocking on his front door with a busted up box in my hand.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Amazon Prime at $99/year was a good way to have non perishable foods and paper goods shipped right to the front gate, rather than driving into town to the grocery store.
We don't watch TV, so we just used it for shipping.

When they raised it to $199 we let it drop.
Walmart has free shipping for online orders, and the prices are the same, or less.
Besides, the Amazon CEO is a liberal jerk.


----------



## youngridge (Dec 28, 2017)

Totally forgot about that series....will have to pick up on it again this winter when things get slower.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

During one of the shootings here a few years ago, (it seems to me it was a rave dance thingie that got shot up, some folks dead) the TV news guys were interviewing some guy who was shot at, and the police had just announced that they broke down the bad guy's door, arrested him and found "several guns and hundreds of rounds of ammunition."

The guy on TV was saying "how can you even accumulate hundreds of rounds of ammunition in this day and age?"

And my lovely wife, a hard-core, card-carrying member of the ACLU, a Princeton, Ivory Tower liberal of the first order, paused the TV, turned to me and said "well, the easy way is to order it on the internet by the case, then that fine, strong young delivery stud comes bounding up the stairs to deliver thousands of rounds right inside the door!"


----------

